# ignition problem



## mattttam_25 (Mar 3, 2004)

i have a 99 audi a6 avant, i threw a blinking cel yesterday and the scan tool spit out a random misfire and a p1338 cam sensor for bank one code. i replaced both the coilpack and cam sensor this afternoon. there was no oil on the sensor so i know cam seal isn't an issue. i cleared the codes after installing the new parts and took it for a ride . then the same codes were thrown, misfires all on bank one side cyl 1 2 3 and still throwing the cam code. any thoughts and any help would be greatly appreciated as i am unfortunatly driving my wifes civic till the problems fixed.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Cam chain hopped?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Scratch that. P1338 means open circuit in cam sensor. Check the wiring.


----------



## mattttam_25 (Mar 3, 2004)

Morning bump. Can someone confirm what head is bank1? Drivers or pass


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Passenger.


----------



## mattttam_25 (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok so I did replace the correct sensor. Still throwing same codes. After inspecting the timing belt it seemed to have a lot of deflection. Then after starting it again the deflection felt fine. Does it sound feasible that my tenssioner is bad and my belt skipped timing only on bank 1 causing the misfires on cyl 1 2 & 3 and the constant cam sensor code? Or would I get a code for both cam sensors and a crank sensor code? Also if anyone knows; are the cam sensors ground driven with two signal wires or should I be getting power to one of the three wires at the sensor? I have a good ground but I wasn't able to get any sign of positive signal using a test light. T.y. ahead of time for any help.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

It's a Hall-effect sensor, so with the key on and engine off, the three wires should be 1) battery + term. voltage, 2) 5V, and 3) battery GND. When the engine is running, you should see a TTL signal where the 5V was (on a scope). If all you have is a DMM, you will only see a voltage drop.


----------



## mattttam_25 (Mar 3, 2004)

ok so i'm not getting any power koeo or while running, thoughts? the car won't realy stay running at the moment. i'm going to do a new timing belt and water pump kit this week to adress the deflection but i'm still botherd about the cam sensor and misfiring. next step? check the pcm pinout for power to the csp and then check continuity? i'm good with r&r but i suck at diaging . thanks for the help so far.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, there's a break in the sensor power supply. Check the connectors and PS wiring for continuity.


----------

